# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > الگوریتم، کامپایلر، هوش مصنوعی و ساختمان داده ها >  chinese room

## هم دانشگاهی

سلام !

دوستان ! کسی درباره ی chinese room argument اطلاعاتی داره ؟

در مورد نظراتی که در موردش ارائه شده چیزی میدونه ؟

ممنون !

----------

